
This Is VR's WTF Moment - riebschlager
http://www.fastcodesign.com/3059432/this-is-vrs-wtf-moment
======
SherlockeHolmes
I hope it is. I'm not a fan of virtual reality - especially not with crackpot
marketing and product divisions of unhinged tech giants that have been out of
touch with our needs deciding the roadmap for this tech.

